# Datenbank Update



## 5474n (29. Feb 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Servlet erstellt, welches Datenträger (CD/DVDs) erfasst.
Meine Aufgabe ist es nun, eine Datenbank einzubinden. 
Das Laden funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar.
Einzige Problem ist das speichern in eine Datenbank.
Ich möchte, das die Datenbank nur aktualisiert wird.
Bisher war es immer so, das die Datensätze bei erneutem abspeichern mehrfach in der Datenbank vorhanden sind. Meine Lösung war bisher das ich vor dem Speichern meine Datenbank immer wieder lösche. Nur wird das in der Realität ja nicht gemacht. 
Welche Möglichkeit gibt es, meine Datensätze nur zu aktualisieren?
Bisher sieht meine Methode zum schreiben in eine Datenbank folgendermaßen aus:
Löschen der Datenbank:

```
public static void cleanDatabase(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
		throws ServletException, IOException
	{

		Connection connect = null; //Verbindung erstellt und als null intialisiert
		Statement statm = null; //Aussage objekt
		ResultSet res = null; //Ergebnis Obejekt wird erstellt

		try
		{
			connect = getConnection(); // Connection initalisierung
			statm = connect.createStatement(); //Statement initalisierung

			String sql = "DELETE sh_regal";
			statm.executeUpdate(sql);

			saveDatabase(request, response);
		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			handleException(e, "DB driver class not found"); //Exception Handling
		}
		catch (SQLException e)
		{
			handleException(e);
		}
		catch (NullPointerException npe)
		{
			handleException(npe);
		}
		finally
		{
			closeConnection(connect, statm, res);
		}

	}
```

speichern der Datenbank:

```
public static void saveDatabase(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
		throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();

		Connection connect = null; //Verbindung erstellt und als null intialisiert
		Statement statm = null; //Aussage objekt
		ResultSet res = null; //Ergebnis Obejekt wird erstellt

		try
		{
			connect = getConnection(); // Connection initalisierung
			statm = connect.createStatement(); //Statement initalisierung

			int iFach = 0;
			String sTyp = "";
			String sinterpret = "";
			String stitel = "";
			String sgenre = "";
			String skaufdatum = "";

			for (int a = 0; a < DatenVector.DatenStaender.capacity(); a++)
			{
				if (DatenVector.DatenStaender.elementAt(a) != null)
				{

					iFach = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(a).getiFachangabe();
					sinterpret = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsInterpret();
					stitel = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsTitel();
					sgenre = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsGenre();
					skaufdatum = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsKaufdatum();
					Traeger dt = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach);

					if (dt instanceof CD)
					{
						sTyp = "CD";
					}
					if (dt instanceof DVD)
					{
						sTyp = "DVD";
					}

					String sql = "INSERT INTO sh_regal(fach,typ,interpret,titel,genre,kaufdatum)VALUES('"
						+ iFach + "',' " + sTyp + "',' " + sinterpret + "',' " + stitel + "','" + sgenre
						+ "',  ' " + skaufdatum + "')";

					/*String sql = ("Update sh_regal set fach = '" + iFach + " ', typ = '" + sTyp
						+ "', interpret = ' " + sinterpret + " ',titel = '" + stitel + "',genre =' " + sgenre
						+ "',kaufdatum=' " + skaufdatum + "'");*/
					//für Abfragen stmt.executeQuery
					//für Datenmanipulation (update,delete) stmt.executeUpdate

					statm.executeUpdate(sql);

				}
			}
			out.println("Datentraeger wurde in Datenbank geschrieben");
		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			handleException(e, "DB driver class not found"); //Exception Handling
		}
		catch (SQLException e)
		{
			handleException(e);
		}
		catch (NullPointerException npe)
		{
			handleException(npe, "NULL");
		}
		finally
		{
			closeConnection(connect, statm, res);
			out.println("<form method='GET' action='" + "" + "/CDVerwaltung/Startseite'>"); // Button!
			out.println("<input type=SUBMIT value=\"Startseite\">\n" + "</form>\n");
		}

	}
```

mit dem Update-SQL befehl (Auskommentiert) hat nichts funktioniert, führe zu einem Absturz des Browsers/Eclipse

Programmiere mit Eclipse Indigo EE und Java 7

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## nillehammer (29. Feb 2012)

Habe ich in dem anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben:

```
String sql = ("Update sh_regal set fach = '" + iFach + " ', typ = '" + sTyp
                        + "', interpret = ' " + sinterpret + " ',titel = '" + stitel + "',genre =' " + sgenre
                        + "',kaufdatum=' " + skaufdatum + "'");
```
Nimm den Query-String und bau noch eine WHERE-Bedingung (id=.., name=... o.ä.) ein. Und schau Dir PreparedStatement an.


----------



## 5474n (1. Mrz 2012)

Habe mich gestern mit den PreparedStatements ein bisschen auseinandergesetzt 

```
PreparedStatement prepStatement = connect.prepareStatement(
						"INSERT INTO sh_regal(FACH,TYP,INTERPRET,TITEL,GENRE,KAUFDATUM)VALUES(?,?,?,?,?,?)");
					
					prepStatement.setInt(1, iFach);
					prepStatement.setString(2, sTyp);
					prepStatement.setString(3, sinterpret);
					prepStatement.setString(4, stitel);
					prepStatement.setString(5, sgenre);
					prepStatement.setString(6, skaufdatum);
								
					res =  prepStatement.executeQuery();
```

Der Rest ist alles gleichgeblieben

Edit: 
Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
Where...
```
 weiß ich nicht, wie ich abfragen kann ob dieses Fach schon belegt ist, ich habe mir Überlegt einen Primärschlüssel auf Fach zu legen, und die For-Schleife rückwärts durchzulaufen, d.h mit dem Größtmöglichen Wert beginnen und bis sie dann 0 Erreicht. Würde dann theoretisch bei einem schon vorhandenen Fach eine Exception bekommen dass eine Belegung dieses Faches nicht Möglich ist.
Aber sauber und realitäts nah ist das auch nicht?


----------



## 5474n (1. Mrz 2012)

Problem gelöst:

habe eine Kontroll-methode geschrieben.
Hierbei lese ich meine Datenbanktabelle aus, und speichere die Fächer in ein Array ab.

```
public static void kontrollDatabase(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
		throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		Connection connect = null; //Verbindung erstellt und als null intialisiert
		Statement statm = null; //Aussage objekt
		ResultSet res = null; //Ergebnis Obejekt wird erstellt
		int b = 0;
		int fach = 0;
		int[] fachbelegt = new int[51];
		try
		{
			connect = getConnection(); // Connection initalisierung
			statm = connect.createStatement(); //Statement initalisierung
			String sql = "select * from sh_regal order by fach"; //Sql befehl 
			res = statm.executeQuery(sql); //Statement führt sql Befehl aus 

			while (res.next())
			{

				fach = res.getInt("FACH");
				fachbelegt[b + 1] = fach;
				b = b + 1;
			}
		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			handleException(e, "DB driver class not found"); //Exception Handlind

		}
		catch (SQLException e)
		{
			handleException(e);

		}
		finally
		{
			closeConnection(connect, statm, res);
			saveDatabase(request, response, fachbelegt);
		}

	}
```

vor dem eigentlichen Speichervorgang

```
public static void saveDatabase(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response,
		int[] fachbelegt) throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();

		Connection connect = null; //Verbindung erstellt und als null intialisiert
		Statement statm = null; //Aussage objekt
		ResultSet res = null; //Ergebnis Obejekt wird erstellt

		try
		{
			connect = getConnection(); // Connection initalisierung
			statm = connect.createStatement(); //Statement initalisierung

			int iFach = 0;
			String sTyp = "";
			String sinterpret = "";
			String stitel = "";
			String sgenre = "";
			String skaufdatum = "";

			for (int a = 0; a < fachbelegt.length; a++)
			{
				if (DatenVector.DatenStaender.elementAt(a) != null)
				{

					if (fachbelegt[a] == 0)
					{
						iFach = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(a).getiFachangabe();
						sinterpret = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsInterpret();
						stitel = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsTitel();
						sgenre = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsGenre();
						skaufdatum = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach).getsKaufdatum();
						Traeger dt = DatenVector.DatenStaender.get(iFach);

						if (dt instanceof CD)
						{
							sTyp = "CD";
						}
						if (dt instanceof DVD)
						{
							sTyp = "DVD";
						}
						PreparedStatement prepStatement = connect
							.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO sh_regal(FACH,TYP,INTERPRET,TITEL,GENRE,KAUFDATUM)VALUES(?,?,?,?,?,?)");

						prepStatement.setInt(1, iFach);
						prepStatement.setString(2, sTyp);
						prepStatement.setString(3, sinterpret);
						prepStatement.setString(4, stitel);
						prepStatement.setString(5, sgenre);
						prepStatement.setString(6, skaufdatum);

						res = prepStatement.executeQuery();
					}

				}
			}

		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			handleException(e, "DB driver class not found"); //Exception Handling
		}
		catch (SQLException e)
		{

			handleException(e);
		}
		catch (NullPointerException npe)
		{
			handleException(npe, "NULL");
		}
		finally
		{
			closeConnection(connect, statm, res);
			out.println("<form method='GET' action='" + "" + "/CDVerwaltung/Startseite'>"); // Button!
			out.println("<input type=SUBMIT value=\"Startseite\">\n" + "</form>\n");
		}

	}
```
Leere Felder in der Datenbank, werden in dem Array als 0 abgespeichert, (Fach 0 gibt es nicht, wird beim erstellen ausgeschlossen). 

Ich ergänze nur noch einen Else Zweig in dem ich die schon gepeicherten Datensätze update


----------



## xote (1. Mrz 2012)

Warum muss es eigentlich der umständliche Weg sein, ein UPDATE der datarow zu machen. Warum kann man nicht neue Datensätze einfach ala "statement.execute(sqlStatementZumInserten)" verwenden?


----------



## 5474n (2. Mrz 2012)

Mit Insert wird nicht überprüft ob dieser Datensatz schon vorhanden ist und wird jedes mal neu eingeschrieben. Das kann dazu führen das deine Datenbank sehr schnell, sehr unübersichtlich wird und du sehr schnell mehrere hundert Datensätze hast.
(War auch mein Problem)
Mit Update und einer 
	
	
	
	





```
Where das = 'das'
```
 wird nur ein Datensatz eingefügt und überschrieben wenn schon einer vorhanden ist. Ich habe da eine Kontrollfunktion eingebaut und unterscheide zwischen 
	
	
	
	





```
Update
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
Insert
```
Hoffe das konnte dir bisschen helfen.

Ich habe auch noch ein Problem:

```
else if (fachbelegt[a] != 0)
					{
						int fachAkt = fachbelegt[a];
						
						PreparedStatement prepStatement = connect
							.prepareStatement
						("UPDATE sh_regal SET FACH =?, TYP=?, INTERPRET=?, TITEL=?, GENRE=?, KAUFDATUM=? WHERE FACH =?");

						prepStatement.setInt(1, iFach);
						prepStatement.setString(2, sTyp);
						prepStatement.setString(3, sinterpret);
						prepStatement.setString(4, stitel);
						prepStatement.setString(5, sgenre);
						prepStatement.setString(6, skaufdatum);
						prepStatement.setInt(7, fachAkt);

						res = prepStatement.executeQuery();
						 
						out.println("Schon vorhandene Fächer wurden erfolgreich aktuallisiert");
					}
```

Ich bekomme immer eine Exception mit ungültigem Spaltenindex, obwohl es ja passen müsste, wenn ich den Befehl in meinen SQL Developer schreibe und Fragezeichen mit expliziten Werten fülle, funktioniert es auch.


----------



## parabool (2. Mrz 2012)

statt executeQuery (Abfrage - nur lesen)   executeUpdate einsetzen ?


----------



## 5474n (2. Mrz 2012)

ist eigentlich logisch


----------



## x22 (2. Mrz 2012)

5474n hat gesagt.:


> ist eigentlich logisch



Bei preparedStatements immer executeUpdate() benutzen. Nen query hast ja wohl kaum.


----------

